# Flip Down TV



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Is it possible to watch analogue TV via the flip down TV? I have the standard set up in my Chieftan, ie Humax digi box/status etc and when in a good signal area get a good picture.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Its is possible, you just need to put a phono connection onto a connex cable to use the video input


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Tivial

I'm going to say no as I have not been able to.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

tviall,

Yes it is possible to watch normal TV through the front (flip down) monitor. Simply use the selector switch in your cupboard to select where the output goes to.

Best Regards

Karl Hulse
Sargent Electrical Services Ltd


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Flip down TV*

Karl

Does the same apply to the Swift flip down monitor? As far as I know, the Freeview receiver is in the flip down bit, and I am not sure what you are referring to in respect "of the cupboard".

Russell


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Russell

It's an Auto Trail thing, still unable to get an analogue signal.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Broom said:


> Hi Russell
> 
> It's an Auto Trail thing, still unable to get an analogue signal.
> 
> ...


Nor me, there's no analogue tuner built in but if you had one then presumably you could select it via the knob and you'd be away.


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi
There is no analogue tuner in the Humax box so unless you get a seperate analogue tuner and feed via the selector switch you can't watch analogue on the front flip down on an autotrail.

I have an LCD tv fitted at the 2nd TV position which on my 660 is at the foot of the bed and I can tune into analogue on this one as it has an analogue tuner.

That was a lot of analogues


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

I hope we are not going to prove Karl wrong he is on a high.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

*Analogue TV*

Sorry everyone, 

It seems I was wrong. You can watch digital TV through the front monitor but not analogue as you would need an analogue tuner and some way of tuning to select a channel (there maybe something on the market for this). This applies to both Autotrail and swift vehicles.

You could also use a scart to Phono output from your rear tv to the switch box but then both would be in use at the same time, maybe defeats the object.

Not sure about the newest Autotrail models they may have a tuner built in now, as they use a new supplier.

Best Regards

Karl Hulse
Sargent Electrical Services Ltd


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Karl

You were on such a roll :wink: stick with us your allowed a couple.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Well it'll all be academic soon with the analogue switch off program


----------

